# Non-electric indoor heaters.



## jmongan (21 Jan 2009)

Hi 

Could anyone recommend a good portable alternative to electric indoor heating. Maybe a parafin heater?


----------



## mosstown (21 Jan 2009)

a portable gas heater than runs on bottled gas
www.calorgas.ie have them - look under calor at home, then mobile heater section.


----------



## dinjoecurry (23 Jan 2009)

Dont use parafin heaters they cause a smell thats hard to live with


----------



## RSMike (23 Jan 2009)

mosstown said:


> a portable gas heater than runs on bottled gas
> www.calorgas.ie have them - look under calor at home, then mobile heater section.



Beware of portable gas heaters that are not vented they generate a lot of water vapour as a by product of combustion, therefore not unusual to get condensation problems, not to mention they are potentially dangerous to your health. This Australian link explains the risks:


I admit running cost and heat output wise they initially appear attractive, I bought one myself recently but returned it within 2 days because of condensation and combustions smells.

Electric is dearer to run but much safer and friendlier to your home.


----------

